# Ollie's testicles are blue?



## elliot (Sep 8, 2013)

My 1.5 year old buck Oliver and I were wrestling last night when he rolled over and I noticed that his testicles were bright blue! ( This isn't "blue balls" like the sexual term, but the actual color. ) We are currently on a mission trip, meaning no vets nearby for any animals, especially rats. I'm terribly worried but he's doing perfectly fine- playing and eating and drinking all well.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Take him into the vet as soon at possible. Are they swollen at all? It's possible he got a torsion is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## elliot (Sep 8, 2013)

As I stated above, I'm on a mission trip to a foreign country and he's with me. There are no possible vets whatsoever. There's no swelling- I think I'm going to get him some electrolytes with smart water and see if that helps.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

All I could find was the following when I looked up cyanosis in rat testicles was it may indicate congestive heart failure or testicular degeneration. By now you've probably come up with the same information. 

http://ratguide.com/health/cardiovascular/congestive_heart_failure.php


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

...or the blue colour could be a testicular abscess. Whatever it is sounds worrisome.


----------



## elliot (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you so much for the link! I've been researching things to no avail but never found that information, only that there could be lack of oxygen. I've diagnosed that he's most likely suffering to congestive heart failure, because he has labored breathing as well and his abdomen has become very swollen and tight tonight. Currently going to change his mixture of cereals-blocks-muesli to just Oxbow blocks for lower sodium content and also going to rearrange the cage to make climbing easier.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

That would be why I didn't say get him to the vet immediately, I said as soon as possible. I was working on the assumption that this isn't an indefinite trip and eventually you'll have access to a vet again.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

elliot said:


> Thank you so much for the link! I've been researching things to no avail but never found that information, only that there could be lack of oxygen. I've diagnosed that he's most likely suffering to congestive heart failure, because he has labored breathing as well and his abdomen has become very swollen and tight tonight. Currently going to change his mixture of cereals-blocks-muesli to just Oxbow blocks for lower sodium content and also going to rearrange the cage to make climbing easier.


If he is indeed in CHF, and showing ascites (the fluid-filled abdomen), then the outlook is dire indeed.

I'm so sorry, but please be preparing some way to spare him the long miserable way of going that is CHF.

It is literally drowning on dry land, and I know you said you don't have access to vets, but there must be some access to humane euthanasia, at least, if that becomes necessary. Even if you could ask a favor of a human MD.

Will be thinking of you and hoping you figure out a solution for your little guy.


----------



## elliot (Sep 8, 2013)

That's correct webspinnr, the trip is five months away from finishing, though, and I hardly believe that my guy will make it that long. Thank you though.

And yes, I'm sure now that the symptoms he is exhibiting are the later ones and I've very worried. The perplexing part is that he is still eating, drinking, and playing all fine. He still runs around and steals my stuff and has no indications of having pain besides his physical symptoms. I know this may be wishful thinking but I'm almost positive it is not. I won't let him live in misery of course, and we do have euthanasia tools I've been informed. Should I really consider euthanasia right now- or until I'm positive he's in pain?


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Darn. I was hoping it was one of those week long high school age trips though I suppse there wouldn't be a need for taking him for that short a time. 

I think they just wanted to make sure you had what you needed when the time ones. I don't see a reason to pts unless he's clearly suffering. I've heard it said when the time comes, you'll know. If he can still do everything he loves and is still your bright eyed little boy, give him what time he has left in my opinion. But then, I've never had an animal with CHF.


----------



## elliot (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I feel horribly helpless about it as well. He's definitely still bright eyed and happy, so I'm not worried as of now. I'm going to be checking closely on him though. Do any of you have tips as to how I can make him more comfortable?


----------

